

Hiring A Cofounder - keithclark

I'm hiring a second co-founder who is knowledgeable in PHP/MYSQL and is an ex Google,or Facebook employee. This is the 9th time I've posted this request on Hacker News just going to keep posting it until someone listens. I'm building a website and I have 104 lines of code I was thinking we could trade off the work until it is finished. Meaning that since I just wrote 104 lines of code you would go write 104 lines and pass it back to me and we would do that back and forth until the website is finished. I'm working to have the Beta out by August. If your interested email me @ klownkeeper@gmail.com or tweet me @KeithClark_ thanks!
======
coryl
Keith, I checked out your blog. I found out you're a 20 year old first time
entrepreneur who got kicked out of military school and began learning
PHP/MySQL. I'm glad you're learning, I think you have some huge misconceptions
about the internet space. Here are a few things I noticed you writing about:

\- Renaming your company to Jana. That shit doesn't matter. Nobody cares about
what your company is named. The only thing that matters is that you build
something people want.

\- Building a social network to compete with Flickr: start smaller, you
haven't launched a product before.

\- Looking for patent lawyers: You don't need a patent for anything.

\- Expecting Googlers and Facebookers to work with you: These are the elite of
our industry, they don't go joining people who have no experience putting out
a product ever. Be realistic, find someone to work with whose on your level.

Your blog really shows how new you are to this. You seem to think that all the
superficial things matter, but they don't. You talk a big game, but anyone
with even a bit of experience can see right through to your inexperience. You
said you were making $200/day doing something, I hope thats true; use that to
scale up and leverage into something more substantial.

You also seem obsessed with money and getting rich; I think you need to look
deep inside yourself and see if money is what would truly make you happy. So
good luck, keep hustling, but stop wasting your time on bullshit like this. No
one can do this for you, you have to do it for yourself.

------
bartonfink
Why would someone from Google or Facebook be at all interested in trading off
project work based on lines of code? This isn't high school after all. If
you're looking for a heavy hitter, suggesting that they match your 104 lines
of PHP and then take a break just comes across as... weird.

------
khanm
You seem to be a ceo of a blog currently. but you do seem to be blogging quite
frequently. If your looking for fame and glory I would roll the dice and make
a video blog then try youtube.

be sure to be yourself, I think your unique enough.

------
maxdemarzi
Your blog makes for entertaining reading...

<http://keithclarksolutions.wordpress.com/>

------
RiderOfGiraffes
I refer you to my earlier comment:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2179044>

